

Australia's broadband network upgraded to deliver 1Gbps connections - happybuy
http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2010/08/12/2980752.htm

======
danudey
Well that's all well and good, but my understanding was that Australia's
internet access sucks because its connectivity to the rest of the world is
garbage. High latency, expensive bandwidth, none of which is going to be
solved by a faster internal infrastructure.

Of course, if Australians get most of their content internally (news sites,
etc.) it's not so bad, but with Facebook and YouTube out there, I'm betting
that's not the case.

~~~
happybuy
I don't have statistics, but I'd presume a high percentage of large content
that is delivered (e.g. video) would come via a CDN where faster internal
infrastructure would help the overall delivery speed to the user.

A consistent, reliable infrastructure like this should also enable better B2B
services within Australia; and like the government is hoping lead, to
increases in efficiency and productivity.

